# Any chance Utah gets rid of the night hunting nonsense?



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Attempted to go out for coyotes last weekend and just could not get away from people. Every time I thought I had found space, someone would come blasting through on a dirt bike or a rzr.

It just seems odd that they would put a bounty on coyotes, but make it difficult to hunt them. Especially moving here from Nevada where you coyotes can be night hunted since they are classified as varmints. I guess my only option is to drive further west until I stop seeing people?


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

In some counties you can hunt coyotes at night. Check the counties you want to hunt.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Bucksnort said:


> In some counties you can hunt coyotes at night. Check the counties you want to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Well I found this showing that Beaver and Iron County allow it if you apply for a permit: http://www.coyotehunting101.com/coyote-hunting-utah/

Does anyone have a resource showing other counties that allow it?

I'll post if I find more info.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

You have to check each county.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Pm me and we'll talk. I got you my Nevada brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've got a permit for two basin counties.. but never have the time to go


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Even Nevada don't allow it statewide. In fact it has limited night hunting like Utah. Unfortunately there are to many idiots that don't know what they are shooting.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

reb8600 said:


> Unfortunately there are to many idiots that don't know what they are shooting.


This is the problem with a lot of hunting (and other) laws. A few idiots is all it takes to ruin a good thing.


----------

